# I need help with my white gravy



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

I made chicken fried steak with white gravy for dinner tonight. It is my second time making this dish. The first time I made it the gravy was a disaster. Tonight it came much better, but the flavor was still very flat. Here is what I did.

I fried the steak until done then poured off the oil, leaving a little bit behind. I sprinkled in some four that I had used to dredge the steak. The flour was seasoned with salt and pepper. I whisked that in to make a roux. Next I added about a cup of chicken stock and a bunch of milk (not sure how much milk, but it was more than the chicken stock). This was seasoned again with salt and pepper.

It came out OK and my wife loved it, but I really felt it was lacking flavor. What can I do next time to make it better?


----------



## Angie (Aug 20, 2006)

I have the same problem, although mine usually ends up way too thick and glue like as well.

My BEST white gravy has always been by making a simple white sauce first and then adding my flavor, instead of making the white sauce out of the flavor.

Does that make sense?  

Gravy is one think I can NOT make well.


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2006)

Two words..... 


Season All

This is the key to adding flavor to gravy... I usually skip the salt and pepper and just use Season All, other wise like you stated GB, it is pretty bland.

Since it has red pepper in it, it will color up the gravy a bit, but nothing noticeable enough to bring scrutiny to it.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 20, 2006)

GB, in the south, we use TONS of cracked pepper. That is what spices up our gravy for chicken fried steak, sausage gravy etc. 


I usually make a white 'sauce' too, with the oil from the frying pan.

I use the basic sauce recipe but I double it since we love gravy. 

2 T grease from frying the 'steak' or butter
2 T flour
1 cup milk


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

The first time mine came out way too thick too Angie. This time I used less flour and more liquid and the consistency was much better. Not perfect, but better.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

Try a dry roux!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 20, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Try a dry roux!


 
roflmao.....I thought of that too. My aunt makes it with a dry roux, seriously.


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

sattie, what is Season All? I have never heard of it.

Jan I used a lot of cracked black pepper, but probably not nearly enough. I still think even with a lot more pepper it would be lacking dimension. I will certainly use much more next time though.


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

FryBoy, actually I thought about doing that after reading your post. I am not sure what made me decide not to do that, but I bet that would have helped!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, as I think it was you who pointed out in a post on another subject -- rice, I think -- you're working with a lot of bland ingredients, so you can't expect too much.

Oh, next time try deglazing the pan with a shot or two of dry sherry! YUMMY!


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

Sherry is a great idea, thanks!

I have had other white gravies that had much more flavor than mine so I know it is possible. I am not generally a fan of chain restaurants, but when I do find myself at a Chili's I almost always get their chicken friend steak. Their gravy is really very flavorful. That is the sort of thing I am shooting for. Of course being a Northern boy, that is the only chicken friend steak I have ever had other than what I have made myself.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 20, 2006)

I like my white gravy made with sausage drippings, and perhaps some crumbled sausage, always some poultry seasoning (Bells is best), and cayenne.  I used to make if for my kids, they loved it with lots of plain old yellow mustard in it and lots and lots of black pepper in either version.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

I suspect that Chili's puts some stuff in their gravy that you wouldn't use on a bet. Most likely it has MSG and some sort of concentrated chicken flavor , plus a ton of salt. 

There's a good brand of liquid (more of a gel) chicken and beef concentrate available - like bullion cubes but better. Can't remember the brand. Comes in a very small jar, may be from Canada. It might beef up the flavor, so to speak.


----------



## amber (Aug 20, 2006)

I am no expert on this dish, but I love chicken friend steak.  This is a recipe from Alton Brown.  He's pretty good with ratio's.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_34019,00.html


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2006)

I actually think MSG is a great tool in cooking and has gotten a bad rap because of misguided media. I forgot to mention that I actually did put a dash of that in the sauce.

Are you thinking of chicken base? I used that to make my stock that I added, but I bet another bit added to the sauce itself would have helped too. Not sure why I did not think of that in the first place.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

I like the mustard idea -- a teaspoon of Dijon could work wonders. Or a hit or two of Worcestershire Sauce.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't used MSG for years, but I recall it giving an odd taste to some dishes -- maybe too amplified. I once tried it on popcorn -- yuck!

Can't recall the name, but yeah, it's chicken base, I guess. 

Alton Brown's use of Thyme seems like a good idea, too, or perhaps marjoram.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 20, 2006)

The way we do it is:
About equal parts of your pan drippings and flour....if not enough pan drippings to make the amount of gravy we want..we add some butter.  Then use part milk and part evaporated milk....lots of black pepper....and we always add just a "little bit" of sugar to bring the flavors out.


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> sattie, what is Season All? I have never heard of it.
> 
> Jan I used a lot of cracked black pepper, but probably not nearly enough. I still think even with a lot more pepper it would be lacking dimension. I will certainly use much more next time though.


 
It is made by McCormick, Season All Seasoned Salt.  The only reason why I get it is for gravy.... honest.  It has salt, spices, (chili pepper, black pepper, celery seed, nutmeg, and cariander just to name a few.  It goes really good with like french fries and baked potato wedges, but I rarely cook it.  

Mastering gravy has taken me several years and I really can't say that I have mastered it, but I can whip it up pretty consistently now.  As others have stated, using the oil from the meat cooked is a good start, but I have found that it is never enough.  Using stock is something that I have never thought of and I am glad you posted it.  Also, lots of cracked pepper is good, but you can get carried away with it.  If I want a bit of spice in my gravy, I go with red pepper flakes.  All in all, I have found that Season All has given my gravy that little oomph that it needed.  I just sprinkle some on, a bit heavy handed right before serving and it is good to go.

HTH,
Satin


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 20, 2006)

More grease, more browning the flour and grease to a very very light brown. LOTS of pepper as the other southerner said. cook the roux.  Add the milk. If it is too thick add more milk/liquid--easy enough.   I really suspect you are trying to cut down on the grease/fat portion if your gravy isn't flavorful. And cook the flour and fat together more.


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> More grease, more browning the flour and grease to a very very light brown. LOTS of pepper as the other southerner said. cook the roux. Add the milk. If it is too thick add more milk/liquid--easy enough. I really suspect you are trying to cut down on the grease/fat portion if your gravy isn't flavorful. And cook the flour and fat together more.


 
I would have to agree.... I usually cook mine to a "dirty blonde" color.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2006)

_GB,_
_I'm with Harborwitch and Gretchen. When I make a white gravy for chicken fried steak or even to go with fried chicken, I like either sausage or bacon fat, plus a little butter. If I need a fancy gravy then I'd go the other way. But for what you're looking for, you want that flavor that bacon or sausage gives you. My family loves chicken fried steak, white gravy and biscuits..So, it's always the bacon or sausage grease for us. _
_and yes lots of fresh cracked black pepper and some salt..._

_kadesma_


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I love bacon and sausage so that sounds like a great way to go!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 21, 2006)

One thing I have learned about making gravy is to let the flour sit in the pan a few min to get a good tast from the flour and not a plain flour taste. When i make whit gravey for chicken fried stake or biscuites and gravey I always use crumbled sausage.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 21, 2006)

nutmeg will add a subtle sweet flavor and is not untradtional (Denny's use it!)
Try a spoon of soup base (beef) or buillon cube (less maybe 1/2 a cube) to add salt and flavor.  Season All or Tony Chatcheres' cajun seasoning are good ideas too.
If it's sausage gravy add some thyme and sage (sausage spices) along with some red pepper.


----------



## Debbie (Aug 21, 2006)

This is how I make White gravy...  I do the same thing, you did, in the oil.. I add flour and 1 to 2 chicken bouillon cubes, ( crush them) brown the flour a bit,  Then I add only milk, usually about ohh maybe 16 ounces or so, ( no broth or water, just milk) .. keep stirring.. add the salt and pepper.. BUT I use this seasoning called Johnny's pork and chicken seasoning.. oh my gosh its soo good, I also put it on the chicken or pork while cooking  Try it


----------



## cjs (Aug 21, 2006)

How long did you  cook your roux before adding the liquid?? Was your flour seasoned with more than salt & pepper?? (garlic, onion?)

To zip your gravy  up a little more, you might think on adding a little horseradish, mustard, shallots, wine, or another flavor you especially like or will go with rest of your entree.


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2006)

The roux was cooked for a few minutes before I added the liquid, but it was only seasoned with salt and pepper. 

I like the idea of both mustard and horseradish. Those are not the flavors I was going for, but they would be delicious nonetheless.


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2006)

I always add a little bacon grease to the drippings in the skillet. I also use a pinch of sugar in addition to the S&P. You'd be surprised what a difference that little bit of sugar makes.


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2006)

I was thinking bacon early on in the thread and then read Constance's post. Thats where I would go with it. 

GB, you eat bacon right? If not then the sausage fat would be a winner too. In my experience, the true flavour of the gravy comes from the fat used. You can add seasonings all you like, but the fat is the key.


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> GB, you eat bacon right?


Does MJ like pizza? Does jkath like avocados? Does RonJohn like beer?


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 21, 2006)

Another random thought or two -- try adding just a touch of nutmeg. That's in a chicken and mushroom recipe I posted yesterday. Sounds odd, or it did to me, but after trying it, I realized that it's one of these elusive tastes that are often in sauces that I get in some restaurants. 

As for Chili's gravy, I wonder if they may be adding a little sugar or high-fructose corn syrup, a sweeter that's become ubitquous in recent years (check labels for it the next time you're in the market -- the other day I couldn't find a BBQ sauce without it).


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 21, 2006)

As for Chili's gravy, I wonder if they may be adding a little sugar or high-fructose corn syrup, a sweeter that's become ubitquous in recent years (check labels for it the next time you're in the market -- the other day I couldn't find a BBQ sauce without it).__________________

Or have a big gallon jug of gravy mix.  I'd bet on that one.


----------

